# is this asbestos insulation?



## joseph2293 (Jan 31, 2010)

I didnt even think about it until i had it bagged...seems like its fiberglass and i know asbestos can be stretched which this just breaks apart but im more curious then anything...does this look like asbestos insulation?


----------



## Handyservices (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like old rockwool insulation used many years ago...

I would use a good respirator and long sleeves when dealing with the stuff, then gooseneck-tape-seal-it in regular black contractor bags for good measure.


----------



## joseph2293 (Jan 31, 2010)

Handyservices said:


> Looks like old rockwool insulation used many years ago...
> 
> I would use a good respirator and long sleeves when dealing with the stuff, then gooseneck-tape-seal-it in regular black contractor bags for good measure.


i used just a respirator used for dusty environments...i did a little research and if its rockwool there is a very slim chance of it containing asbestos since rockwool is a man-made material...

are you pretty certain that its rockwool?


----------



## Handyservices (Oct 16, 2009)

No. Just basing my opinion on the look of it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Handyservices said:


> Looks like old rockwool insulation used many years ago...
> 
> .


My vote is the same----nasty itchy but not asbestos.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most likely, not.

Treat it as such when it comes to PPE regardless. Fiberglass is not much better for you.


----------



## joseph2293 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the posts...there wasn't much of it there just in the sill areas around my finished basement...kinda freaked me out though a little bit


----------

